# Help us search?



## Claire Gillan (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi Everyone
Could anyone help me find or any kind of information about some kind of cork spray. A foam kind solution that can help insulate the house. We have been unable to find this spray so now we ask for your help if you know anything. 

Please please help.

Many thanks
Claire and co.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)

Its not cork spray but in the hardware stores you can buy aerosol tins of polyurethane foam. Good for filling gaps around wndows and insulating in gaps too.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

El Capitan said:


> Its not cork spray but in the hardware stores you can buy aerosol tins of polyurethane foam. Good for filling gaps around wndows and insulating in gaps too.


Just used some of that for fixing roof tiles

I've not seen insulating foam though


----------

